

In All Fairness, Internet Explorer Still Stinks - nickb
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2007/11/22/in-all-fairness-aEUR|-internet-explorer-still-stinks/

======
hello_moto
Let's not bash IE too much and just write that DAMN web2.0 app shall we?

You chose web to be your platform and you whine? Wuss.

Here's the problem with standard:

First you need to decide whose in

Then you need to have a meeting to talk about the agenda.

Then you need to have another meeting to talk about the next meeting.

Then another meeting to discuss a SINGLE TAG.

Then another meeting to debate about that TAG.

What happen when the consortium decided to move to a different direction?
you'll have to rewrite your software.

You'd think all of the members could come at a certain Date/Day?

While I agree that MS might have a hand in sabotaging the standard but hey,
they want to move forward faster than the train and they stick to their
decision for a very long term.

~~~
pius
Meh. Other than the admonition to just go out and develop your app, that's a
pretty weak argument.

I'd rather have to tweak my sites when the W3C decides to phase-in a new
convention than be forced to do so with every hare-brained browser upgrade
that some company does.

Yes, the W3C takes a long time to discuss what casual users think should be
trivial. That's largely because they're actually _thinking_ about the
semantics and implications of proposed changes, not merely succumbing to
feature creep.

Meanwhile, the implication that not all members can make W3C voting meetings
is of no consequence whatsoever. If you were so concerned about the direction
of HTML or CSS, you could actually get on the appropriate mailing lists and
committees. How would you go about convincing IE to, say, drop the concept of
"hasLayout" or, for that matter, fix any of the other numerous bugs in their
CSS parser?

So yeah, Internet Explorer still sucks. The bureaucracy of the W3C is a
complete red herring with respect to that issue.

~~~
hello_moto
MS would rather not change their codebase at the expense of market lead than
to follow the new standard direction.

They want to decide their own fate.

What makes you think there's definitely ZERO politic in W3C? Semantics?
implication of changes? feature creeps? bla bla bla bla bla you'll have Tim
Bray.

Quit making feature creeps a big issue please. There are two directions for a
software such as IE and Firefox: enhance or die. Enhance means more features.
Quit adding features = stagnant = die.

Take 37signals as an example of "Less is More". Have you actually seen their
customer complains? 1 million users.. pfftt, I have 2 inactive (free) accounts
there. It's good only for about a week before I ditched them for good.

------
aswanson
...and it still can't block pop-up ads.

------
DarrenStuart
and most of the world still uses it so we have to deal with it. At least its
not IE 5...

------
bg
Please take that down and stop spreading lies.

